# Do heat press fumes harm body????



## DigitizedTees (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi! 
I have just started heat pressing and today I did it for around 1 hour. I was pressing imageclip transfer papers and I could smelll the fumes as I lifted the platen and peeled the papers. 

Do any of you know if the fumes will affect my body? Or harm me?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if they will harm your body, but I do know that the smell will go away.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

only if the fumes are from burning skin.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

binki said:


> only if the fumes are from burning skin.


Good answer.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Which happens quite often btw. 

You can get a mask if you're concerned.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

You might also check and see if the products you're using have MSDS sheets. A MSDS sheet will tell you about anything that is harmful or potentially harmful in whatever product you are using.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

And you can open a window and put a fan in it to suck out the fumes, just in case.


----------



## debbykaralee (Mar 10, 2008)

I read this article which i found concerning:
http://organicclothing.blogs.com/my_weblog/2005/10/dyes_and_chemic.html
I work in an enclosed office space near the heat press which worries me and when the press is used constantly I have experienced a sore throat and nausea.
Reading the above article would imply that possibly the fumes coming off the heat press could be toxic, especially with so much clothing coming from outside the U.S. I've noticed the worst fumes come from polyester or other man made apparel, interesting the same substrates which the ink industry has constant troubles keeping up with in producing an ink that the dye doesn't bleed through. We've even had to use a barrier ink on some items.
I have to keep my door shut to keep out most of the heat press fumes but we will be moving it to a better ventilated place.
I'd be interested in hearing feedback, this seems to be a subject which is surprisingly elusive on internet searches, well mine anyway.


----------

